# AMH Test in NI?



## FitFinn (Oct 30, 2010)

Morning

I was hoping to pay private for an AMH test as RVH don't do it and Origins will only do it if you sign up to have full treatment with them. Any idea if anywhere else will do it? 

My IVF treatment is due to go ahead with Dec period (due to start around Xmas Day!!)

Thanks in advance


----------



## boboboy (Feb 29, 2008)

If you get onto the Zita West web site you can order the test kit from it - just need your GP to draw the bloods for you and send it of to them for the results. It is pricey though.


----------



## FitFinn (Oct 30, 2010)

Hi Boboboy

Thanks heaps for getting back to me. Checked that out, at £170 it is pricey although I wouldn't mind paying it if I thought that RVH would actually use the info.... do u think they would or are they likely to ignore it ?

F


----------



## boboboy (Feb 29, 2008)

Oh gosh,
thats a hard one as I have no experience of that clinic at all.
I think it is quite a standard test now though so I am surprised they wouldnt do it for you ?
Have you had you FSH tested or why do you want the AMH test done and your clinic not ?
Thats really bad english but hope you get my drift !


----------



## emak (Jan 21, 2008)

Hi Fit finn ,my experience of the RFC is that they will judge your tx meds by your fsh and oestridal (day2/3) blood results ,unfortunately they are not forward thinking enough to use AMH test yet ,its not widely available on nhs even on mainland   .Suppose its a personal choice if you wanna spend the £££££ and then the clinic just ignore the results    .If i was in your situation and starting tx all over again i would possibly pay and get it done just so i would have an idea myself iykwim .
Good luck E x


----------



## bron11 (Jul 16, 2008)

Hi you can also contact the clinic in Scotland and they will send you details of test and costs, which is drawn at your clinic and sent to them in their own container
http://www.gcrm.co.uk/index.htm
costs £110


----------



## FitFinn (Oct 30, 2010)

Cool! Spoke to Glasgow this morning & have organised it through them. My Mum is a Nurse so can jab me when she gets home! They're next testing on 09/11 so if I get it sent over the weekend I could even have my results this time next week. Perfect! Thanks heaps for all your help girls. 

I just my FSH level hormone results back but can't make head nor tail of them! Wish they'd explain exactly when each figure meant....ah well.

Thanks again for all ur help, hugely appreciated! 

xx

GRCM much cheaper than Zita West so good call!


----------



## bron11 (Jul 16, 2008)

Glad you got sorted, re FSH levels most  clinics look for under 15 if they offer treatment, under 10 good indication of egg reserve over 10 indication not so good.  The test you done however is more accurate as FSH go up and down each month.

good luck


----------



## FitFinn (Oct 30, 2010)

Thanks Bron11!!

Glasgow called this morning to confirm receipt of my lovely blood sample & I should have results by the end of the week. Re FSH levels, its trying to decipher from the printout what number I'm looking at but apt with nurse next week at RVH here so will be patient til then!

Going for some acupunture tomorrow too 

F x


----------



## shazd (May 13, 2005)

Come along to the Fertility Information Day, 27 Nov, Templepatrick and find out.  We have 4 clinics attending, 2 from N. Ireland, 1 from Scotland and 1 from Dublin.  See separate posting on this issue.


----------



## jbaby (Feb 16, 2010)

Hi
GCRM Glasgow will do it give them awee call. They did mine and Origin accepted it when I went to them with it. It's about £100 I had GP take blood there's a special bottle they need to go in. Then I posted them by 1st class got result in about 10days. Hope this helps.

Jbaby


----------



## FitFinn (Oct 30, 2010)

Heh girls

Well GCRM  are so super efficient! I already have my result back which is amazing! 

It advises my AMH levels are 29.6 which is apparently high for my age.... the negative appears to be that I could hyper stimulate but on the plus side they expect a good response......increased chances of pregnancy as possibly more eggs to play with!

Do u think this is a good thing?

Apt with RVH tomororw for the lovely HIV test!?!?! 

Hope ur all well


----------



## boboboy (Feb 29, 2008)

OMG thats a brilliant result !!!
Mine is 0 !!!!!
Hence DE !!!!


----------



## FitFinn (Oct 30, 2010)

oh no Bobo thats pants....

maybe i could throw u an egg or two if they work?!?!


----------



## boboboy (Feb 29, 2008)

LOL
I have  a lovely 20 year old eggs waiting for me in a few weeks !!!!


----------



## Keepingpositive42011 (Dec 30, 2010)

Hi, i have spent hours looking through these forums, i am starting this long process got FSH levels high AMH was 29.0 which sounds like a contradiction to me but hey, good luck in tests and for 2011!!

told witing list for RVH is 6 months now for next step


----------

